# All Slavic languages: I dreamed about you last night.



## Encolpius

Although the sentence might sound romantic that is not my intention. In many langauges (Romance, Germanic) the verb is only used but if I am not mistaken in Slavic languages different collocations are used, not the verb to dream. How do you translate that sentence? Do you use the verb or rather the noun (a dream)? Thanks.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*Ponoči sem sanjal o tebi / se mi je sanjalo o tebi.*

*sanjati* = to dream


----------



## slavic_one

Croatian: Sanjao sam te sinoć.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*(Dnes) v noci sa mi o tebe snívalo.*

*V noci som mal/mala o tebe sen.*

*snívať (sa), mať sen* = to dream


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Снощи те сънувах./Сънувах те снощи.
сънувам=to dream; we use aorist in this sentence.


----------



## kudikamo

Croatian*: Noćas *sam te sanjao/sanjala.


----------



## marco_2

Polish:  *Śniłaś / Śniłeś mi się zeszłej nocy.*


----------



## slavic_one

kudikamo said:


> Croatian*: Noćas *sam te sanjao/sanjala.



Noćas is not only last night, could be also night that is about to come.


----------



## hinko

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *Ponoči sem sanjal o tebi / se mi je sanjalo o tebi.*
> 
> *sanjati* = to dream



I think it's actually better *"Sinoči* se mi je sanjalo o tebi" instead of "Ponoči...2


Mod note: from this a discussion about the temporal adverbs in BCS sprung, which has been moved to a new thread - please discuss this particular problem in that other thread.


----------



## vianie

> Slovak:
> 
> *(Dnes) v noci sa mi o tebe snívalo.*
> 
> *V noci som mal/mala o tebe sen.*



Slovak use also link with the instrumental: *snívalo sa mi s tebou* (but not: mal som s tebou sen).


----------



## Plzenak

Czech : ´Včera se mi o tobě zdálo´ or ´Včera jsem měl o tobě sen´


----------



## aprilmay

*Croatian*
Sanjao sam te sinoć. (If you're a guy.)
Sanjala sam te sinoć. (If you're a girl.)
Sinoć sam te sanjao/sanjala.

'Noćas' refers to the night that's about to come, in most cases. (Noćas ću te sanjati. - I'll dream of you tonight.)


----------



## dacheff

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian: Снощи те сънувах./Сънувах те снощи.
> сънувам=to dream; we use aorist in this sentence.



Actually, the verb "to dream" has another meaning in bulgarian: "Сънувам", aswell as "мечтая"... In english we use "dream" for both.
So it can be translated either way: "Снощи те сънувах" or "Снощи си мечтах за теб", although the first one seems more meaningful in that case.


----------



## pallina89

slavic_one said:


> Croatian: Sanjao sam te sinoć.



And in serbian is it the same?


----------



## phosphore

Apparently we have two variants

"Sinoć sam te sanjao."

and

"Noćas sam te sanjao."

but to me only the second one sounds right, because "sinoć" means yesterday evening and not last night. To me actually

"Sanjao sam te prošle noći."

sounds even better, since it is rhythmically complete, while the other one is not.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Are Slovenian and Slovak the only two languages that use the construction "*it was dreaming about you"* ("...se mi je sanjalo o tebi", "...sa mi o tebe snívalo")?

EDIT: I just noticed that Czech uses this as well.


----------



## vianie

In Slovak, primary meanings of some variations with "dream" are:
*mať sen* - to have a dream
*snívať sa* _(imp.)_ / *snívanie* - to dream / dreaming
*sniť (si)* _(imp.)_ / *snenie* - to dream / dreaming (about a future, usually about sth. absente)
*usnúť* _(lit.)_ - get asleep



> I just noticed that Czech uses this as well.


What did you think?


----------



## iobyo

*Macedonian*:
Синоќа те сонував.


----------



## aprilmay

pallina89 said:


> And in serbian is it the same?



Yes, it's the same.


----------



## aprilmay

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Are Slovenian and Slovak the only two languages that use the construction "*it was dreaming about you"* ("...se mi je sanjalo o tebi", "...sa mi o tebe snívalo")?
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that Czech uses this as well.



Honestly, I'm not sure about literary Croatian, but a similar construction is used in some dialects:  "_Snilo mi se oba tebi sinoć_", "_Snilo mi se oba tebi noćas_" - heavy Dalmatian islander dialect (my actual mother tounge)

Or even "_I dreamt you last night_"  - "Sni/la san te sinoć"
"_Snila/Sni si mi se noćas_" is probably the most common (literatlly translated "_You dreamt yourself to me last night_")


----------



## Добрословец

In Russian, the construction _You dreamed yourself to me last night_ is also the most common and is formed with the dative pronoun (meaning the dreamer) and the verb сниться with the subject of the dream. 

Вчера ночью мне снился/снилась/снились ты/вы.


----------

